# HCC : Punta Mita & Puerto Vallarta Property Photos are available online...



## Bourne (Oct 23, 2007)

*Puerto Vallarta*

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Puerto_Vallarta.asp

* Punta Mita *

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Punta_Mita.asp


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 23, 2007)

The PV prop looks very nice.  The PM property has a better view than I expected.  Looks like it would be great for a larger group...

Ted


----------



## vivalour (Oct 23, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> The PV prop looks very nice.  The PM property has a better view than I expected.  Looks like it would be great for a larger group...
> 
> Ted



Both houses look beautiful & palatial to me -- just wondering why there are only 2 BR in PV with over 2,000 sq. feet. I guess the other rooms are VERY spacious....


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 23, 2007)

just wondering why there are only 2 BR in PV with over 2,000 sq. feet. I guess the other rooms are VERY spacious....

It is a layout decision that was made by the builder.  They are designed as lock-off units so the single room (sans the kitchen side) is approximately the same size as a nice hotel room.  But you're right, they are very spacious!!


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 23, 2007)

Still nothing new on the east coast?

Are these two ON the beach or inland?

Brian


----------



## Bourne (Oct 23, 2007)

These two properties are on oceanfront resorts with oceanviews.


----------



## vivalour (Oct 23, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> just wondering why there are only 2 BR in PV with over 2,000 sq. feet. I guess the other rooms are VERY spacious....
> 
> It is a layout decision that was made by the builder.  They are designed as lock-off units so the single room (sans the kitchen side) is approximately the same size as a nice hotel room.  But you're right, they are very spacious!!



Interesting ... we've rented beach-access vacation condos in Turks, but not quite as posh as these ---I'm impressed.


----------

